# تبسيط صناعة البويات



## chem1982 (3 أبريل 2012)

البويات عبارة عن اربع مكونات رئيسية وهي 1- المخضب 2- الوسط الحامل 3- المادة الرابطة 4 اضافات
المهم هو اختيارك للمخضب الجيد وطريقة العمل كالتالي
اذا اردت دهان مائي 
اولا قم باحضار المخضب(ثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم او الصبغة البيضاء ) الكمية التي تريدها وضع الماء علية تدريجي حتي يصبح معجون وحرك المعجون جيدا اضف المادة الرابطة وهي اما غراء سائل اوبودرة اذا كانت بودرة اذبها في كمية قليلة من الماء وغالبا ماتكون بولي فينيل اسيتات و كريللك (غالبا يستخدم خارجي )
ثم اضف الاضافات وهي مانع رغوة 2- مادة حافظة 3- مانعة ترسيب والي اخرة 
بعد اضافة كل المواد قم بتحريكها بواسطة خفاق بيض واذا اردت عمل كميات اعمل خلاط وشتغل الموضوع سهل بس صنع وعبي وبيع 
اما في حالة البويات الزيتية يكون الوسط الحامل زيت بدل الماء 
الفكرة بسيطة تخيل انك تريد تعليق صورة ورقية علي الحائط بواسطة الغراء في الدهانات نعلق المخضب علي الحائط بدلا من الصورة
واي شخص عندو استفسار جاهزين والي اللقاء


----------



## مازن81 (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (29 أبريل 2012)

أخي العزيز 
أنا مش فاهم المقال ... 
أنا مهتم بتصنيع البويات و لكن ارجو التوضيح بطريقة ابسط مع ذكر المعدات المطلوبة لتصنيع 200 لتر يوميا


----------



## chem1982 (30 أبريل 2012)

اخي الفاضل مافي ابسط من هيك علي العموم حدد اسفسارك وانا جاهز


----------



## shibrig (3 مايو 2012)

الاخ العزيز 
اشكرك على هذه المعادله .ولكن فى الزيتيه ارجو توضيح نوع الزيت


----------



## chem1982 (3 مايو 2012)

اولا زيوت كثيرة ولكن الافضل استخدام زيت بذرة الكتان ولكن المذيب للزيت والمخضب والاضافات الاخري هو غير الماء مثل الاسيتون او التربنتين او الكيروسين الاختلاف فقط في المذيب


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

يعني نفس مكونات الدهان المائي فقط الوسط الحامل زيت وليس ماء وايضا يتم اذابة الزيت بمذيب معين؟ توضيح رجاءا


----------



## chem1982 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

تقريبا نفس الكميات الوسط الحامل مذيب عضوي مثل الاسيتون او الكحول او التربنتين والمذيبات العضوية كثيرة ولايستخدم الماء لان الزيت لايذوب فية


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولي استفسار ثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم اين يتم بيعه وهل له اسم اخر مشهور به ولو كنت جربته يا ريت تقولي معدل كيلو منه يخفف لعمل عجينه بكام لتر من الماء تقريبا ارجو الرد


----------



## حبيبتى دائما (2 يناير 2013)

اضم صوتى لصوت الاخ عادل 
انا عرفت تركيبة المعجون البلاستيك من المنتدى كاسماء مواد لكن لا اعرف من اين اتى بها
الشئ الاخر اخوانى انا لدى معجونة مجففة بودرة وزمن تشغيلها ساعه فقط وبعدها تتحجر وان تم تطريتها اكثر من مرة تكون روحها اتقتلت ولا تفيدنى
اريد تحويل هذة لمعجونة المجففة الى معجونة لزجة معباة فى عبوة بلاستيك ولها قدرة تخزينية ولتكن على الاقل شهر او اكثر


----------



## chem1982 (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي يجب استخدام thickner وهي مركبات سليلوزية تحتفظ بالماء لفترات كبيرة مثل cmc و بيرماكول و التايلوز


----------



## حبيبتى دائما (31 يناير 2013)

اخوانى القائمين على المنتدى جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكن اجد تاخير كبير فى الرد مع تقبل جميع الاعذار
ولكن نتمنى الرد بالتفصيل على المشاركة الاخير فى الصفحة السابقة الخاصة بى
ومن ناتى بهذه الخامات او هل يوجد فى المنتدى من يوفرها لنا


----------



## أمل عادل (1 فبراير 2013)

*الله يباركلك لو تعطينا النسب المئوية لعمل 100 كيلو غرام مثلا 
وأكون ممنونة لحضرتك 
*


----------



## medo16116 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

الموضوع حلو بس مافي اهتمام من الكاتب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (6 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## كادورو (7 ديسمبر 2014)

اسعد الله صباحك ..ارجو منك الافادة بخصوص تصنيع مادة الانتيكا او الفبيانو وطريقة عملها تكون بالفرشاة اولا ثم تكسح البزرة البيضاء بمشحاف بلاستك خفيف او كما يسمونه الخيال ...مع الشكر الجزيل لاني حاولت تصنيع البزرة البيضاء ولكن لم اتوصل لنتيجة قوية بعد ..كنت اتوقع ان مادة العزل المطاطية يجب ان تتخثر كي احصل على الحبيبات البيضاء الكبيرة ولكن للاسف ايضا لم استطع التوصل لهذه النتيجة..ارجو منك الافادة مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (14 يناير 2015)

شكرا التركيبة ممتازه .... لكن هذة التركيبة مائية لكن ما علاقته بالدهان الزيتي


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (14 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ... ما هو الاسم العلمي للبيرماكول


----------



## Eslamibrahem (16 يناير 2015)

مشكور على الطرح الرائع


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 أكتوبر 2017)

البروفيسورطه جاويش قال:


> السلام عليكم ... ما هو الاسم العلمي للبيرماكول


methyl ethyl cellulose او اي الكيل سليلوز


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 أكتوبر 2017)

chem1982 قال:


> البويات عبارة عن اربع مكونات رئيسية وهي 1- المخضب 2- الوسط الحامل 3- المادة الرابطة 4 اضافات
> المهم هو اختيارك للمخضب الجيد وطريقة العمل كالتالي
> اذا اردت دهان مائي
> اولا قم باحضار المخضب(ثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم او الصبغة البيضاء ) الكمية التي تريدها وضع الماء علية تدريجي حتي يصبح معجون وحرك المعجون جيدا اضف المادة الرابطة وهي اما غراء سائل اوبودرة اذا كانت بودرة اذبها في كمية قليلة من الماء وغالبا ماتكون بولي فينيل اسيتات و كريللك (غالبا يستخدم خارجي )
> ...


 عذرا توضيح بسيط 
الدهانات عبارة عن اربع مكونات رئيسة : المذيب - الاضافات - المخضبات - المادة الرابطة 
المذيب ------> فى حالة الدهانات المائية يكون الماء 
المذيب ------> فى حالة الدهانات الزيتية يكون الثنر ( وايت سبريت - زيلين - طولوين - .... )
والباقي تمام وجزاك الله خير


----------

